# nds-card email



## kollakleina (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi, so I placed an order to the site yesterday at the recommendation of another member here, and today I got an email which looks like the attached file.
What do I do? My order at the site still says pending, but I don't know...


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Mar 13, 2017)

Who suggested this site? Another user complained of this exact same issue before.


----------



## kollakleina (Mar 13, 2017)

DarkenedMatter said:


> Who suggested this site? Another user complained of this exact same issue before.


Do you know what they did? I'm a little bit lost and wary of this all so I'm just trying to prevent getting scammed


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Mar 13, 2017)

kollakleina said:


> Do you know what they did? I'm a little bit lost and wary of this all so I'm just trying to prevent getting scammed



Honestly? No, I don't recall. When I read the thread it was the same situation here and everyone was telling the person to get their money back if any was taken and to not send them anything extra.


----------



## kollakleina (Mar 13, 2017)

DarkenedMatter said:


> Honestly? No, I don't recall. When I read the thread it was the same situation here and everyone was telling the person to get their money back if any was taken and to not send them anything extra.


I checked my bank account though, and the payment really doesn't seem to have processed which is the confusing part to me. I can send an email to them explaining the situation, maybe?


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Mar 13, 2017)

kollakleina said:


> I checked my bank account though, and the payment really doesn't seem to have processed which is the confusing part to me. I can send an email to them explaining the situation, maybe?


What exactly were you trying to purchase and what was the site? You can PM this information if you want. I personally feel like it's just them trying to scam tbh but what do I know.


----------



## migles (Mar 13, 2017)

I Suspect this is just the banks protections against physhing or cc stealing... Because nds is a China website, it triggers the bank into thinking someone got hold of your card
IN that other thread I thought about this reason, I was to lazy to reply..
I Personally don't  think there is a issue, the thing is just the bank false positive the transaction.. 

I Would suggest to pay via PayPal which is mor safe..
Maybe @Costello can have a chat with nds card and tell you why this happens...


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Mar 13, 2017)

Wait, Nds-card is the site? They're safe, I misread the title of the thread as something else. They're reputable and as long as you haven't been charged I guess you can use PayPal. Just use the card you were trying to use via PayPal unless you have balance on it. You should be fine. If all else fails you'd have a chargeback.


----------



## kollakleina (Mar 13, 2017)

Yeah, I thought of the China credit card thing too, but wasn't sure. I'll try to use PayPal then, thanks guys!


----------



## kollakleina (Mar 13, 2017)

Quick question though.. what the heck does this mean??


"When you send money, *Please don't leave any words, paypal will also protect the transaction.*

*Again Again... please do not leave any words*. *Any one word is devastating to us."*


----------



## Costello (Mar 13, 2017)

kollakleina said:


> Quick question though.. what the heck does this mean??
> 
> 
> "When you send money, *Please don't leave any words, paypal will also protect the transaction.*
> ...



if you leave a message or comment about the transaction, Paypal will look at it and block their account because selling flashcarts is against Paypal's terms&conditions, I believe.


----------



## kollakleina (Mar 13, 2017)

Costello said:


> if you leave a message or comment about the transaction, Paypal will look at it and block their account because selling flashcarts is against Paypal's terms&conditions, I believe.


Ah, alright. Leaving my order number there should be okay though, right?


----------



## Searinox (Mar 13, 2017)

As odd as it may sound, this is their payment system. They informally request a non-descript money transfer to PayPal via e-mail. My experience ordering from them was the same. Admittingly, the payment did not fail. The thing about not leaving any words or description is something I suspect they use because PayPal and credit card companies have banned the use of their services for flashcart purchases, and this would give it away. It was certainly an odd experience since I basically had to send money "on promise" and they linked who I was and what I was paying for by my e-mail account on their store and the placed order.


----------



## kollakleina (Mar 13, 2017)

Searinox said:


> As odd as it may sound, this is their payment system. They informally request a non-descript money transfer to PayPal via e-mail. My experience ordering from them was the same. Admittingly, the payment did not fail. The thing about not leaving any words or description is something I suspect they use because PayPal and credit card companies have banned the use of their services for flashcart purchases, and this would give it away. It was certainly an odd experience since I basically had to send money "on promise" and they linked who I was and what I was paying for by my e-mail account on their store and the placed order.


That is... really weird, I'm glad it's not just me then  Did you leave any identifying information in the PayPal thing, or did you just send it and be like "hey I sent you the money"?


----------

